# A "standard edition" of the Westminster standards?



## reaganmarsh (Mar 20, 2014)

Greetings PB brethren, 

If this message has posted twice, I apologize; I am having technical difficulties tonight. 

I have access to the Westminster standards in digital format (e-Sword and the PHD). In print, I have them in the back of my "Spirit of the Reformation" study Bible. I also picked up a book for a quarter at a library sale. It has the WCF, WLC, and WSC, each with the Scripture proofs printed out in footnotes (which is nice). The title is a mouthful: "The Confession of Faith of the Presbyterian Church in the United States, Together with The Larger Catechism and The Shorter Catechism, Declared by the General Assembly at Augusta, Georgia, December 1861, With amendments that were enacted by the General Assemblies of 1886, 1939, 1942, 1944, 1959, and 1963." It notes then that this edition was printed for the GA of the PCUS by John Knox Press (20th printing, 1976). 

While these are nice to have, I am curious: is there a "standard" edition of the Westminster standards -- "the" edition that every pastor ought to have in his library? (I would also appreciate a link, if you don't mind!)

Thanks in advance, y'all. 

Grace to you.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Mar 20, 2014)

This edition by Banner of Truth is fairly close to the original deliverance; minor editing only Christianbook.com: Westminster Confession of Faith: 9780902506084

The OPC (and PCA) have 18th and 19th century amendments only. The OPC identifies its version of the Standards as "The Confession and Catechisms of the OPC," and does not call them "The Westminster" Standards. The following page also includes a link (very bottom) to a comparison table of the changes that _were_ included in the OPC's adoption act (the early American revisions). As indicated at the top of that page, A.D. 1903 changes were not included. Orthodox Presbyterian Church Confession of Faith

Of course, Naphtali Press will be happy to sell you the top-of-the-line, gilt edged, handsome endpapers, limited numbered, blue ribbon, first class, and zero tolerance Westminsterpalooza Critical Torrid Anti-Burgher Edition, in its own presentation box, and signed by 3/4 of the original signatories*. Unavailable anywhere at any price.



*(of Coldwell's Confession and Absolution)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 20, 2014)

Thank you for the link and the info. 



Contra_Mundum said:


> Of course, Naphtali Press will be happy to sell you the top-of-the-line, gilt edged, handsome endpapers, limited numbered, blue ribbon, first class, and zero tolerance Westminsterpalooza Critical Torrid Anti-Burgher Edition, in its own presentation box, and signed by 3/4 of the original signatories*. Unavailable anywhere at any price.
> 
> 
> 
> *(of Coldwell's Confession and Absolution)



Ha ha!


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 20, 2014)

Here are some places you can find it:

1) CEP Bookstore - WESTMINSTER COF & CATECHISMS W

&

2) Westminster Confession of Faith and Catechisms with Proof Texts

&

3) http://www.amazon.com/Westminster-C...&qid=1393048654&sr=8-1&keywords=9780979377006

I hope that helps.


----------



## Hamalas (Mar 20, 2014)

Also, I would personally recommend getting the PCA edition (links number 2 or 3) rather than the OPC one because the paper is better quality and easier on the eye. (Even though in virtually every other area I prefer the OPC over the PCA!)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 20, 2014)

Ben, thanks! I'll check these out.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 20, 2014)

You know I would if I could Bruce.


Contra_Mundum said:


> Of course, Naphtali Press will be happy to sell you the top-of-the-line, gilt edged, handsome endpapers, limited numbered, blue ribbon, first class, and zero tolerance Westminsterpalooza Critical Torrid Anti-Burgher Edition, in its own presentation box, and signed by 3/4 of the original signatories*. Unavailable anywhere at any price.


----------



## Jake (Mar 20, 2014)

Rev. Marsh,

I would highly suggest the edition put out by Free Presbyterian Publications. I have heard by many that it is the definitive edition. Whether or not those here agree, it has been invaluable to me. It has the full Scripture proofs in AV printed as footnotes, it has the original WCF, WLC, and WSC... plus the other documents published alongside the Standards, which are invaluable to see them in context.

These are the Sum of Saving Knowledge, the National Covenant, the Solemn League and Covenant, Directory for the Public Worship of God, Form of Presbyterial Church Government, and the Directory for Family Worship. 

I see its available at RHB, and many other places too: Westminster Confession of Faith - Reformation Heritage Books

Also, Matthew McMahon has published an edition that looks pretty similar as far as content, with versions with the Scripture proofs in the AV or Geneva. I have not seen this edition, however.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 20, 2014)

Jake, thanks for that link.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 20, 2014)

Is the PCA edition beyond the fourth edition? I'm several years out from my last collation work and the fourth was still a mess in my opinion and the OPC would be the better choice against that. The FPP edition except for resetting the WCF is a reprint of the Johnstone and Hunter library edition (again, several years behind if that has changed). As of a few years back I would not say any edition is a definitive edition. All editions through the Johnstone and Hunter (the ultimate 19th century edition and the last of the editions following the archtypal uber editions of the standards set in the early 18th century), have errors. The Banner edition looks reset but the display of sample pages didn't show anything beyond the confession so I don't know if the rest is photo reprint or not. It is hard to do a new edition with all the proofs; new errors are bound to creep in without aggressive proofing.


----------



## Wayne (Mar 20, 2014)

Chris:

The PCA had a sixth edition, then published an edition that was essentially the latest OPC edition, but with PCA cover and front papers. Both denominations now officially have the exact same edition, proof-texts and all. (as of 2005 or thereabouts)


----------



## reaganmarsh (Mar 21, 2014)

Very helpful information, Mr. Sparkman -- thank you!


----------

